

No Bilski Today - Again - grellas
http://www.postgrant.com/2010/06/no-bilski-today---again.html

======
icey
Have there been other decisions that have taken this long?

~~~
shpxnvz
My understanding is that it's typical for the most impactful decisions to be
released last, so it's likely that Bilksi and McDonald at least will be closer
to the end of the month.

~~~
btilly
I hope so. I _want_ this one to be impactful.

